# Jumping Critique! last show!



## jumper444 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is from my last horse show. I did 3'3 for the first time! Please critique!


----------



## roseigal (Jul 2, 2012)

you've lost your leg a little bit, but if you work on some no stirrup work itll help. also try doing grids and bounces that will also help a little bit. and how'd you do?


----------



## jumper444 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks i will do some more no sturrip work for sure! I've also been riding some horses that take more leg than mine does so hopefully that will help too! and I got four firsts, three seconds, and a fourth place


----------



## JumperGurl (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with the lost leg. Also in one or two of the photos you're rounding your back/shoulders. I'd say more 2point practice....or maybe just reminding yourself when you get and odd distance or striding.

And congrats!!!!


----------



## jumper444 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thankyou! and thanks i see what you mean i will definitly try to work on that as well!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

You are really pinching with your knees which is causing your body to pivot forward onto your horse's neck, which makes it harder for him to jump. Lots of no stirrup work and walk/trot/canter in two-point. Also if you have the horse to do it on, have your trainer set a grid exercise up, knot your reins and practice jumping with your arms out and also with your eyes closed (all of this to be done under supervision on a trusty horse in the most controlled environment possible obviously). These two exercises will force you to stay with your horse and stay centered. As mentioned you round your shoulders and roach your back sometimes. Just think about opening up your chest/shoulders. Super cute and athletic looking horse.


----------



## jumper444 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks i will try some of those exercises and I will definitely be doing a lot more no stirrup work! and thanks he's a great horse!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd like to see the horse given a little more rein in an effort to allow him to use his head/neck over the fence. In a lot of the pics he's unable to stretch his neck with the reins as short as they are. although he does seem to be the type of horse that jumps up, instead of across... which would explain why his ears are in your face in a couple of the shots. 

Lovely team though. He def looks like a nice competition jumper to me.


----------



## jumper444 (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah he jumps up more than across, but I do see what you mean and will try to work on that as well. Thank you! He's an awesome horse!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

First of all, I ride jumpers and eventers, not hunters. I don't promote "pretty" I promote "effective". If you do hunters, this may not be what you want.











You are pinching too much with your knees. As a result, it has made it almost impossible to maintain good contact with the inside of your lower leg. This has allowed your lower leg to swing way too far back. The lower leg MUST stay forward, at the girth, to act as a counterbalance for the weight of your upper body. You have no way to balance yourself, with your lower leg so far back. As a result of that, you are totally dependent on a crest release to keep from toppling forward. Unfortunately, your crest release is on TOP of your horse's crest. This makes it impossible to give the rein when your horse needs it. You have really restricted his head and neck damaging his ability to stretch over the jump.











The same, laying on neck and jumping in front of your horse.










Better position. You are flowing better with your horse. You haven't fallen onto your crest release as much and have a lighter contact. You lower leg is still too far back, but it is better.











Again. laying on neck due to lower leg going too far back. The horse is very tight in his top line over the jumps. If you could get that lower leg to the girth, so much would improve.











Big time laying on the neck and too far forward with your upper body. The lower leg is in a better position, but your knees are tense and, as a result, are not flexing and allowing your seat to move back over the middle of the saddle. His head and neck is really restricted.

I would work on riding your two point with no hands (out like an airplane). This is easiest on a lunge line. When you can keep your lower leg at the girth to counterbalance your upper body at all gaits, set up a jump grid. Tie your reins in a knot and when you start in the grid, drop the reins and hold your arms out. You will only have your lower leg to counterbalance your upper body. This will really help get that lower leg forward, where it belongs.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I really hope this doesn't sound creepy but I saw you show at this show! I was there too but I showed 2'3, 2'6-2'9. Jumpers
I loved watching your horse go around.


----------



## jumper444 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Allison! Awesome critique! I have been working on my leg a lot since this show and I think it's getting better but still working on it everyday! Ive been working on more of an automatic release too so that should help as well! Hunter jumper that is not creepy at all! That's awesome! Who do you ride with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I train with mostly Denise Good and Chris Powell. I also train with Janet Hischer.


----------



## jumper444 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh nice! Well hope to see you around other shows!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jhoover (Aug 7, 2012)

First off, your horse is a lovely little jumper. I love his forward pricked ears and willing expression. What a handy little guy! 

As others have noted, your primary issue is pinching at the knee, therefore losing contact with your lower leg and pitching your torso over jumps. If you focus on riding with a long, tight calf (no stirrup work in a regular jump saddle over crossrails will help immensely), a lot of these problems will lessen and/or resolve. 

You are over jumping for the size of these rails. You look a bit like an Olympic show jumper (in terms of upper body position). Focus on correct leg position and keeping your shoulders and back straight (think "tits out") as you approach a jump (be sure to keep your hips soft, though, so you can easily follow the natural arc of the jump rather than throwing or hinging your upper body over the fence). You really shouldn't have to do a ton of work going over a jump of this size...the horse has to do the work and your main job is to allow him to do it. In a couple pictures you look like you might be getting a tad ahead of him. Be patient and try not to anticipate the jump. Rather, allow your body to follow the horse's motion and keep your eyes ahead (preventing your front focusing too much on the current jump). 

Lovely pair. A word of caution, though: if the leg issues are not resolved, you may either find your horse stopping (as you move up the levels) or you will find that future horses (ones less honest or game than he) will stop with you. I only say these things from experience, as I have battled the exact same issues. This is totally fixable and you have a bright jumping future!


----------

